# Uber endangers you! Sue for emergency hail feature.



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

In light of the recent pax attacks on Uber drivers, understand this;
The cab industry protects it's drivers with various devices.
1) two way radio- less and less, but many cabs have them.
2) trouble lights- hit a button, every cop knows you are in trouble- they flash yellow.
3) emergency hail button- my cab has this- goes right to dispatch, they know I'm in trouble and have my position on GPS. Within moments, cops and other cabs will surround me and get me out of trouble.

WHY DOES YOUR TECHNOLOGY COMPANY NOT HAVE AN EMERGENCY FEATURE ON THE DRIVER APP?

Don't stand for this, scream. I'm suggesting a new class action suit brought on NOW by as many of you as possible. 
Strike now while driver safety is in the media.
I may have no love for Uber, but driver safety affects all of us.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Go away cabbie. Nobody hailed you


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Go away cabbie. Nobody hailed you


What a stupid response.

He's right.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

See, I'm immune to your hatred. 
If you spent some time learning who posts here and why, you might find out several prominent members of UPNET are cab drivers.
Go ahead tho, get it out of your system.
UberHate on.


----------



## Crankcase (May 2, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Go away cabbie. Nobody hailed you


That's uncalled for. I dunno about a lawsuit, but an emergency button would be very nice.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just learned something, Thanks TwoFiddy!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In light of the recent pax attacks on Uber drivers, understand this;
> The cab industry protects it's drivers with various devices.
> 1) two way radio- less and less, but many cabs have them.
> 2) trouble lights- hit a button, every cop knows you are in trouble- they flash yellow.
> ...


Uber doesn't care and won't do it. They want to make us think it's totally safe and if newbies heard that existed they'd know that's not the case.

They consider our button to be 911 on our phone. That's it.

I'm not sure but i suspect you don't comprehend the immensity of the f*** they don't give.

The only way to SUE would be after you were harmed and I don't get any emergency button delivering pizza where I'm an employee, so I don't see winning any suit re this.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

There is a high tech dash cam / GPS / Cell unit that can act as an emergency "hailer" of sorts....When a driver pushes the emergency button video of the incident and the GPS location of the vehicle is sent (streamed live) to the cloud to be viewed/ stored / acted upon by another entity (police / dispatcher, friend etc...).

The base unit is about $1500 though....Ouch BUT it is available now if you have the $$

Andy

PS - It would be nice if Uber provided that BUT it would also be nice to have driver safety partitions, integrated pepper spray systems, Interior Sirens and Flashers, etc...


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Even though it's a pain in the a. The partition in tsxis was made mandatory for good reasons.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Go away cabbie. Nobody hailed you


Of all the ideas thrown around on these boards, having an emergency option in the app is one of the best. What could possibly be wrong with this suggestion ?


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Maybe uber thinks that by having an emergency button (or whatevr) they may be somehow admitting some responsibility for your safety?
Would this then open them up to lawsuits, say if the app crashed and you couldnt use it in an emergency? I dont know....i live in australia, but ive heard that america can be a bit "lawsuit happy". And uber is the master of dodging responsibility


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

You will need to get a few of your rides share buddies to agree to sue. Then google lawyers in your area. Call up as many as possible and see who might take the case!! We are behind you good luck


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Within moments, cops and *other cabs* (emphasis mine) will surround me and get me out of trouble.


I have responded to more than one Code Thirteen when the cab drivers got there first. I have never seen thugs so happy to see the police.



LAuberX said:


> I just learned something, Thanks TwoFiddy!


Some of us in Washington have had these for some time. Sadly, since the arrival of satellite/computer/GPS call assignment systems, the "dispatch" companies have gotten rid of their qualified dispatchers and r eplaced them with minimum wage telephone operators. These people do not know what to do with an emergency signal.



ubershiza said:


> The partition in tsxis was made mandatory for good reasons.


In the first year after Baltimore mandated them, violent crime against cab drivers dropped eighty-three per-cent.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In light of the recent pax attacks on Uber drivers, understand this;
> The cab industry protects it's drivers with various devices.
> 1) two way radio- less and less, but many cabs have them.
> 2) trouble lights- hit a button, every cop knows you are in trouble- they flash yellow.
> ...


There are apps like SOS and other with similar names that allow you to enter emergency numbers and text messages. When you feel threatened you can tap a button and it pings those numbers with your emergency message and your GPS location. That could be a start.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber is only safe now because a certain demographic uses it. But of course that will change in time and may have already, but not fully. If Uber ever truly does replace the cab, there will be rampant exploitation of the less secure driver. There's a reason why as an Uber driver, I choose my battles very very selectively. I feel bad for those drivers who drive at any and all times, in all neighborhoods, and pick up and put up with every kind of person. Anyone with a brain should know strangers in your car is extremely risky. Always be hyper alert and reading the body language of your passenger. Figure out what their story is. They're a stranger to you and you're a stranger to them, and Uber is a stranger to all of us. Be smart, because the billionaires could care less about your life and may even find your death to be a funny thing. Our world is not getting better, it is getting worse.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Uber is only safe now because a certain demographic uses it.


This is kind of an interesting comment. Uber has always fought being defined as a common carrier. The reason they fight that definition is because of the regulations that come with it.

Whether or not Uber truly is that selective, or class matters that much, as TNC companies pinch other services out, if that becomes reality, Uber may find itself forced into more responsibility.

Personally, I would think that over time, very high surges could promote some poor behavior by way of creating a sense of entitlement. Entitled drunks can be very violent. The Taco Bell is one such example. Very low rates are a problem. I am not going to suggest they are a problem because they are likely to attract "trash". From my perspective, very low rates encourage whoever is in the back seat to believe that their driver/ride is a disposable experience to be taken for granted.

Rates, in my mind should be set such that drivers are able to cover their expenses and make a living after Uber gets their cut. It needs to be fair. If rates are either exceptionally high or low, someone is inherently getting ripped off, the ride is at someone's expense and that person is sharing the space with the benefactor.

This comment seems to recognize Uber is not currently a common carrier. That could be forced upon the TNC companies at some point, better have a plan.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Go away cabbie. Nobody hailed you


Awesome!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Of all the ideas thrown around on these boards, having an emergency option in the app is one of the best. What could possibly be wrong with this suggestion ?


It's called 911. Make it a one button option on your phone easily. It's also called a dash cam, get one.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It's called 911. Make it a one button option on your phone easily. It's also called a dash cam, get one.


Exactly. Thank you. How could uber possibly implement a "hidden button" in your personal car? If it was in the app the rider would clearly see you activating it. I have mine programmed as a speed dial and I can dial it from my steering wheel.

And really? Sue uber? Why not start with a feature suggestion. Maybe they could provide integration with a Bluetooth button.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It's called 911. Make it a one button option on your phone easily. It's also called a dash cam, get one.


Thank you for your enlightenment, but you failed to answer the question.


RobGM84 said:


> Exactly. Thank you. How could uber possibly implement a "hidden button" in your personal car? If it was in the app the rider would clearly see you activating it. I have mine programmed as a speed dial and I can dial it from my steering wheel


I didn't realize anyone suggested a "hidden button", maybe I missed that. It's also true that many vehicles are now equipped with blue tooth and the ability to call from the steering wheel. I have it, you have it, do all drivers have it ? I'll go out on a limb here and say with 100% certainty that the answer is most definitely no. 911 is also, unfortunately, not a reliable source for GPS location. http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/02/22/cellphone-911-lack-location-data/23570499/ . Whether you choose to believe it or not, UBER has the ability to locate your position much more rapidly and accurately than a 911 PSAP. So again, I ask, why would having an emergency feature built into the app be a bad thing.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

great. emergency feature built in sounds great. make a feature suggestion.

but suing uber for not providing it? come on now


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> but suing uber for not providing it? come on now


OP suggested a class action lawsuit which I agree is highly unrealistic, but, I think it was more tongue in cheek than anything. Maybe not.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

no, OP is a cab driver and his only interest is in discrediting uber and TNC drivers because he thinks they are stealing his lunch. He and his post have no actual interest in our safety and that's why he is suggesting a lawsuit.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> Thank you for your enlightenment, but you failed to answer the question.
> 
> I didn't realize anyone suggested a "hidden button", maybe I missed that. It's also true that many vehicles are now equipped with blue tooth and the ability to call from the steering wheel. I have it, you have it, do all drivers have it ? I'll go out on a limb here and say with 100% certainty that the answer is most definitely no. 911 is also, unfortunately, not a reliable source for GPS location. http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/02/22/cellphone-911-lack-location-data/23570499/ . Whether you choose to believe it or not, UBER has the ability to locate your position much more rapidly and accurately than a 911 PSAP. So again, I ask, why would having an emergency feature built into the app be a bad thing.


along with the emergency feature would be a new "safe driver fee" to pay for it!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> Of all the ideas thrown around on these boards, having an emergency option in the app is one of the best. What could possibly be wrong with this suggestion ?


Might be a good idea but Uber will have us paying for it if they ever did something. Also, as independent contractors aren't we responsible for our own safety? Uber might want nothing of this because providing us safety features might infringe on the IC relationship. Do you worry about your plumbers safety when he's working on your pipes?


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> no, OP is a cab driver and his only interest is in discrediting uber and TNC drivers because he thinks they are stealing his lunch. He and his post have no actual interest in our safety and that's why he is suggesting a lawsuit.


I don't choose to speak for the OP, he TwoFiddyMile is quite capable of speaking for himself. Speaking for myself, I think the "safey feature" is a great suggestion. I'm curious, do you have a problem with the OP because he is a cab driver ? Is he not able to earn a living, and fight for the ability to continue earning that living ? UBER and all the other "transportation" start ups are a very real threat to the existence of cab companies everywhere, and, unless they evolve I think ultimately it will be the end of them. I do not for 1 second begrudge cab drivers the right to fight for their livelihood.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Might be a good idea but Uber will have us paying for it if they ever did something. Also, as independent contractors aren't we responsible for our own safety? Uber might want nothing of this because providing us safety features might infringe on the IC relationship. Do you worry about your plumbers safety when he's working on your pipes?


While they are on my property ? Absolutely.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> While they are on my property ? Absolutely.


I just make sure they're licensed and insured....after that it's their responsibility. Same thing Uber does with us.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> Go away cabbie. Nobody hailed you


Where is the "Stupid Comment" button for this? Ignore will not undo the stupid! 
He is right. all points he is bringing are good ones and must have been addressed by a technology company more than by any other.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> I don't choose to speak for the OP, he TwoFiddyMile is quite capable of speaking for himself. Speaking for myself, I think the "safey feature" is a great suggestion. I'm curious, do you have a problem with the OP because he is a cab driver ? Is he not able to earn a living, and fight for the ability to continue earning that living ? UBER and all the other "transportation" start ups are a very real threat to the existence of cab companies everywhere, and, unless they evolve I think ultimately it will be the end of them. I do not for 1 second begrudge cab drivers the right to fight for their livelihood.


I don't begrudge cab drivers in any way. What i can't stand is when cab drivers (or anyone for that matter) attempt to use smear campaigns against the competition because they are unhappy.

Its one thing to say "we have this feature in cabs and i think uber should have it" or even "i wont drive for uber because i feel its unsafe since i dont have this feature"

but coming in and saying "uber doesnt care about your safety because they dont have this feature. sue them now!" is just rediculous.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In light of the recent pax attacks on Uber drivers, understand this;
> The cab industry protects it's drivers with various devices.
> 1) two way radio- less and less, but many cabs have them.
> 2) trouble lights- hit a button, every cop knows you are in trouble- they flash yellow.
> ...


Which of those safety features do you currently have in your vehicles? I had 2 way radios in my cars but got rid of them in 2004. After that phones were the only safety feature we used. There were a few drivers that kept a 2nd emergency phone hidden in case an unruly pax removed the first phone from them. They were IC's and I considered it their responsibility.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> I don't begrudge cab drivers in any way. What i can't stand is when cab drivers (or anyone for that matter) attempt to use smear campaigns against the competition because they are unhappy.
> 
> Its one thing to say "we have this feature in cabs and i think uber should have it" or even "i wont drive for uber because i feel its unsafe since i dont have this feature"
> 
> but coming in and saying "uber doesnt care about your safety because they dont have this feature. sue them now!" is just rediculous.


Are you saying he kinda sounds like a politician on this one?


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> I just make sure they're licensed and insured....after that it's their responsibility. Same thing Uber does with us.


its not a great comparison. We are not on Ubers property and therefore Uber is in no way liable. We are actually more liable to the Pax because they are in our vehicle (but insurance from Uber protects us to an extent).


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Are you saying he kinda sounds like a politician on this one?


politician or a the president of the Taxi union.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> I just make sure they're licensed and insured....after that it's their responsibility. Same thing Uber does with us.


True, mostly. Property owners, business owners, etc can still be found liable if you can prove negligence.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> its not a great comparison. We are not on Ubers property and therefore Uber is in no way liable. We are actually more liable to the Pax because they are in our vehicle (but insurance from Uber protects us to an extent).


I disagree because Uber had been held liable when the pax and driver apps are connected which is analogous to the plumber being on my property.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> True, mostly. Property owners, business owners, etc can still be found liable if you can prove negligence.


negligence is a different issue!


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> negligence is a different issue!


Not really. If I have a contractor in my house and he gets hurt as a result of something on my property e.g. a hole in the floor, exposed wires, dog, etc... I can be found negligent and therefore liable. That is why when you asked If I was concerned about a plumbers safety when working on my pipes I answered yes.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Take a look at apps like SOS


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> politician or a the president of the Taxi union.


What is this taxi union you refer to? Taxi drivers are independent contractors and as a result, they aren't allowed to collectively bargain for rates. There have been attempts to unionize in the last fifteen or twenty years in Chicago New York and Boston. There has been talk of creating a national union. The Teamsters have been trying to bring taxi drivers into the fold too. 20 years later, it is all a work in progress at best.

What taxi Union do you refer to? "The Taxi Union" Who is the real president of the taxi union you speak of? I assume you refer to a (the) National taxi Union. Not the National Taxi Alssociation right? that would be Great Britain and not a Union anyway.

The National Taxi Workers Alliance has 200,000 members, is affiliated with the AFL-CIO, but sadly, they have no ability for collective bargaining.

What is the name of the Union, who is the actual president and when was the union of taxi drivers granted the right of collective bargaining?


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Go away cabbie. Nobody hailed you


Lmao


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Uber is only safe now because a certain demographic uses it. But of course that will change in time and may have already, but not fully. If Uber ever truly does replace the cab, there will be rampant exploitation of the less secure driver. There's a reason why as an Uber driver, I choose my battles very very selectively. I feel bad for those drivers who drive at any and all times, in all neighborhoods, and pick up and put up with every kind of person. Anyone with a brain should know strangers in your car is extremely risky. Always be hyper alert and reading the body language of your passenger. Figure out what their story is. They're a stranger to you and you're a stranger to them, and Uber is a stranger to all of us. Be smart, because the billionaires could care less about your life and may even find your death to be a funny thing. Our world is not getting better, it is getting worse.


POST # 15/itsablackmarket:................+1


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> great. emergency feature built in sounds great. make a feature suggestion.
> 
> but suing uber for not providing it? come on now


POST # 21/RobGM84: #[F]UberX plus
Lyft equals
a 2015 AND 2014 Mercedes ?
"C O M E ...O N...N O W !"

Bison: Hubris.....much?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Everyone should shut up and get a cobra. All you need is a shoe box.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 21/RobGM84: #[F]UberX plus
> Lyft equals
> a 2015 AND 2014 Mercedes ?
> "C O M E ...O N...N O W !"
> ...


What?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> What?


POST # 45/RobGM84: Your "Signature"
is carefully
crafted to have Other UPNF Members be-
lieve that you are paying for Your 2015
MB GLA 250... AND.. a 2014 MB CLA 250
SOLELY from the proceed$ of your Driving for Lyft AND #[F]UberX in Denver.

Do I understand that correctly?


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 45/RobGM84: Your "Signature"
> is carefully
> crafted to have Other UPNF Members be-
> lieve that you are paying for Your 2015
> ...


My signature clearly states that I also rent out the vehicles on Turo (which brings in the largest amount), Postmates, Lyft, and Uber. But yes, the vehicles are 100% paid for (including insurance, registration, and maintenance) through those services. I only do uber/Lyft/postmates for an hour or two before and after work.

Edit: I guess I should also mention that when both vehicles are rented I still pull a couple hours with Postmates on my Vectrix VX-1 electric scooter (which has almost zero cost to operate).


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> My signature clearly states that I also rent out the vehicles on Turo (which brings in the largest amount), Postmates, Lyft, and Uber. But yes, the vehicles are 100% paid for (including insurance, registration, and maintenance) through those services. I only do uber/Lyft/postmates for an hour or two before and after work.
> 
> Edit: I guess I should also mention that when both vehicles are rented I still pull a couple hours with Postmates on my Vectrix VX-1 electric scooter (which has almost zero cost to operate).


POST # 47/RobGM84: Saw YOUR MB's
on the Turo
Denver Website....good for you!

You mentioned "work" ....FT I trust ?
What area of Expertise ?

Bison: Always polite with the Questions.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 47/RobGM84: Saw YOUR MB's
> on the Turo
> Denver Website....good for you!
> 
> ...


Yes, FT work. I am a manager with a global telecommunications company


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> My signature clearly states that I also rent out the vehicles on Turo (which brings in the largest amount), Postmates, Lyft, and Uber. But yes, the vehicles are 100% paid for (including insurance, registration, and maintenance) through those services. I only do uber/Lyft/postmates for an hour or two before and after work.
> 
> How selective are you about driving that those Mercedes at $1.10/mile? You had mentioned different rates as the result of differing costs of living from city to city. At $1.10/mile, particularly if they run you around, how can you afford to run Uber at that rate in a car like that?
> 
> ...


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have USAA coverage and I have the extra rider on my policy to handle rideshare. That rider cost me an extra $8/mo to cover me and my wife (who also drives for uber in the rare case that we have both vehicles not rented) and both vehicles. Turo includes all insurance during a rental so my insurance is not in effect at that time. Both vehicles are leased so they include GAP coverage as well.

As far as the Uber rates - they are definitely not great but my cost to operate is about $.63/mi as i have discussed in other threads. I am not at all selective and take every ping. I also run Lyft and Postmates on the same phone with Uber at all times and accept the first ping i get from any service. Kepp in mind that this is really just filler. The car lease, insurance, etc is already paid for by rentals on Turo (and has been every month since I started on that service almost two years ago). I just saw Uber/Lyft/Postmates as a way to make use of the vehicles when they are idle.

As I am sure you are aware there is a significant tax benefit to using both vehicles almost primarily for business. When I first set out I only had the CLA and my goal was to eliminate the monthly cost of renting a car to drive out to the military base (I am a military reservists) because I lived in downtown denver without a car and took public transit to work each day. I leased the CLA and rented it out when i didn't need it on Turo. The car was then free to me. The car became so popular that I added the GLA this year. I have been averaging about $500 profit just in renting alone. So far with having added Rideshare and delivery I should post at least $1k profit month (and this is a slow month for rentals).


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> I have USAA coverage and I have the extra rider on my policy to handle rideshare. That rider cost me an extra $8/mo to cover me and my wife (who also drives for uber in the rare case that we have both vehicles not rented) and both vehicles. Turo includes all insurance during a rental so my insurance is not in effect at that time. Both vehicles are leased so they include GAP coverage as well.
> 
> As far as the Uber rates - they are definitely not great but my cost to operate is about $.63/mi as i have discussed in other threads. I am not at all selective and take every ping. I also run Lyft and Postmates on the same phone with Uber at all times and accept the first ping i get from any service. Kepp in mind that this is really just filler. The car lease, insurance, etc is already paid for by rentals on Turo (and has been every month since I started on that service almost two years ago). I just saw Uber/Lyft/Postmates as a way to make use of the vehicles when they are idle.
> 
> As I am sure you are aware there is a significant tax benefit to using both vehicles almost primarily for business. When I first set out I only had the CLA and my goal was to eliminate the monthly cost of renting a car to drive out to the military base (I am a military reservists) because I lived in downtown denver without a car and took public transit to work each day. I leased the CLA and rented it out when i didn't need it on Turo. The car was then free to me. The car became so popular that I added the GLA this year. I have been averaging about $500 profit just in renting alone. So far with having added Rideshare and delivery I should post at least $1k profit month (and this is a slow month for rentals).


Just to avoid confusion: By GAP coverage you mean you will be compensated for the loss in value of a car should an accident occur?

WIthin the world of TNC, there is also talk of coverage gaps themselves. What is the status of your collision coverage through USAA during phase one and is it in writing? That is a big concern. I am aware of USAA's coverage for service personnel driving for TNCs but not much of the details.

Thank you.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

yes. GAP coverage is required when you have a lease. in the event of a total loss it covers the difference between what insurance pays and what the car is worth. Essentially if you have a total loss on the vehicle in a lease your payments simply stop. there is no figuring out the difference between what insurance pays and what you owe.

with the rider intact all coverage from USAA is exactly what it is if I were never driving with a TNC at all. In this case i have 300k/500k bodily injury and 100k property damage. I also have a 1 million umbrella policy.

comprehensive and collision are also on my policy (obviously) at $200 and $1000 deductible.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> with the rider intact all coverage from USAA is exactly what it is if I were never driving with a TNC at all


I am not sure what you mean by intact. I hear rider intact and I think not dismembered...... What is your USAA coverage during phase 1? Phase 1 being app on, no commitment to get a pax. Most personal insurance policies that allow for drivers to drive up to 50% of their miles with a TNC withhold coverage at phase 1. During phase 1, Uber does not fix your car.

Are you suggesting tat USAA will take primary responsibility for both liability and collision on your car during all phases of Uber driving?

If that is the case, that is a hell of a deal and I would love to see the details. That would be the first of its kind, though it is already fairly specialized insurance to begin with and no doubt subsidized.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

rider = the extra part of my policy that covers me from USAA during phase 1 of driving. 

Since I have purchased that additional coverage USAA takes primary responsibility for both liability and collision during phase one of Uber/Lyft driving. My coverage during phase 1 is identical to my coverage when i am not driving at all. During Phase 2 and 3 I have no coverage from USAA and Uber/Lyft cover responsibility. Coverages during phase 2 and 3 are at the levels that Uber provides. My policy now also carries additional language recognizing that I occasionally operate for a TNC and this statement means I don't run the risk of my policy being cancelled.

Without the additional coverage (rider) USAA would not cover me during any phase of driving.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> rider = the extra part of my policy that covers me from USAA during phase 1 of driving.


I looked up USAA and found phase 1 protection is offered by them in a limited number of states. 
https://communities.usaa.com/t5/USAA-News/Insight-Ridesharing-Requires-Coverage/ba-p/61343


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I looked up USAA and found phase 1 protection is offered by them in a limited number of states.
> https://communities.usaa.com/t5/USAA-News/Insight-Ridesharing-Requires-Coverage/ba-p/61343


correct - Colorado is one of them


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Check this device out. Seems it might make a good tool for drivers.
http://www.wareable.com/saves-the-day/athena-aims-to-keep-women-safe-after-dark-1847


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Uber doesn't care and won't do it. They want to make us think it's totally safe and if newbies heard that existed they'd know that's not the case.
> 
> They consider our button to be 911 on our phone. That's it.
> 
> ...


POST # 7/Fuzzyelvis: H A H! I pity the
F-f-f-f-ool that gets
"disruptive" in Your #[F]Uber-Presence!

Be that as it may, as NextDoor Notable
Neighbor, with You as a Long-Term
Follower, I am Delighted to let you
know that you "Beat Out" about 37,890
Lesser-skilled Members with an Over-
the-Top 106.328% Approval Rating.
Congratulations!

☆ ☆ Http://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I looked up USAA and found phase 1 protection is offered by them in a limited number of states.
> https://communities.usaa.com/t5/USAA-News/Insight-Ridesharing-Requires-Coverage/ba-p/61343


POST # 56/Huberis: Thank You for the
Hyperlink to USAA!
Melani looks like she supplied an 8th
Grade School Photo! A L S O...in #[F]Uber-
esque Manipulative fashion all they
mention.is Hybrid Ins. in Colorado.
Ya gotta call and wait for Customer
Dis-service to find out about the 98%
of States where the Rest of America
lives, drives and works. Sigh.

Bison: Celebrating 1st UPNF Anniversary:
☆☆☆ keep those Cards & Letters coming!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> Thank you for your enlightenment, but you failed to answer the question.
> 
> I didn't realize anyone suggested a "hidden button", maybe I missed that. It's also true that many vehicles are now equipped with blue tooth and the ability to call from the steering wheel. I have it, you have it, do all drivers have it ? I'll go out on a limb here and say with 100% certainty that the answer is most definitely no. 911 is also, unfortunately, not a reliable source for GPS location. http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/02/22/cellphone-911-lack-location-data/23570499/ . Whether you choose to believe it or not, UBER has the ability to locate your position much more rapidly and accurately than a 911 PSAP. So again, I ask, why would having an emergency feature built into the app be a bad thing.


POST # 20/Davesway10: Thank You for
your Measured Response
to TWO Contentious Replies to the OP's
Very Sensible Premise. The added Hy-
perlink to USA Today was an Unexpected
Bonus.

I'll have to make it a Point to become
a Regular Reader...your NONLOCATION
doesn't help me find you though! Your
disabling of Profile stifles Research of
your inviting content.
Sigh.

Bison: Celebrating 1st UPNF Anniversary!


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

How about allowing the driver be responsible for his/her own safety?
I know personally that I use several means at my disposal to make sure I am safe. The first one being observing the rider before he even gets into my vehicle.
Also, Uber drivers are not much of a target as all financial transactions are digital (IE: Driver carries no cash).
Yes, there will be the occasional scumbag who may attack a driver but, honestly, workplace violence is worldwide.


----------

